# Oh yeah!!



## Emily&Uluru (Aug 21, 2008)

Woo I just got my first friend, and I'm very happy.


----------



## paulmcd (Jun 2, 2008)

hi Emily, what pets do you have?


----------



## paulmcd (Jun 2, 2008)

I like bearded dragons, lol. Well I have 2 snakes that are mine.... corn snakes, a family dog, some fish, and my sisters hamster, lol


----------

